# Yellow Mesh vs. White Mesh Exposure Time



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

I did a search on here and I found 2 exactly opposite answers to my question.

I usually burn a really nice screen with white mesh (140 mesh cout) in about 12.5 minutes.

I need to find how much time will it take for a yellow, (230 mesh count), screen under the same light source to burn. I saw that yellow will take about 125% longer than white.

Then I read another post that said the yellow mesh will burn quicker than white.

So, I'm not sure which one is correct. 

Thanks!

Ken


----------



## SLGProduction (Jun 10, 2007)

I burn yellow mesh and white meshes at the same time. I have yellow mesh for anything above 140. Below 140 is white. White mesh allows the light to bounce around and you might not get as sharp as burn.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

You burn yellow mesh, generally, 125% of the time that you would burn white, ie 25% longer, NOT 125% longer. So, unless my math is off, you should burn your yellow screens for 15 minutes with your set up.


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

just tried 15 mins and worked like a charm! 

Thanks for saving me some time and headache!


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

to be safe, i go double. it might be overkill!


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

i did 125% and it worked great.

maybe it was beginers luck?


----------



## EastBayScreen (Mar 23, 2007)

Yellow takes more time but a higher mesh count takes less.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

If you go double, then you're likely to overburn the screen and not get detail to come out. If you go double and you don't have major problems washing out the screen then you might actually be underburning with your normal white mesh times.
125% for yellow is a general rule that will work. If it's a substantially high mesh count, a little less will work. If you ever have to burn an orange screen, they should generally go for 150% of the time.


----------



## truckmancarr (Sep 11, 2007)

I must have a stronger light (mercury) I use 2 min 45 Sec to 3 Minutes tops for exposure time. I am using Ulano presensitized emulsion. Is the 12 to 15 Min. for flourescent?


----------



## jlcanterbury (Jul 26, 2007)

jeff- the time vill always vary depending on the light or Uv output source.. you just have to find the times that work with your particular setup

i usually don't change my times depending on mesh color... I was under the impression that a higher mesh count takes less time because the smaller gaps in the mesh retain less emulsion


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

truckmancarr said:


> I must have a stronger light (mercury) I use 2 min 45 Sec to 3 Minutes tops for exposure time. I am using Ulano presensitized emulsion. Is the 12 to 15 Min. for flourescent?


Yes, you have a better set up, thus, quicker exposure time.

I just use a basic 500 watt halogen light that I received in a kit. Nothing fancy yet.


----------

